# How to feed frozen bloodworm cubes



## iceet (Apr 22, 2006)

I have 4 2" RBP's and I was wondering what's the best way to feed them frozen bloodworm cubes. Do I first let the cube thaw out then toss it in the tank, or do I toss it in the tank while it is still frozen and let it melt out in the tank. Also, it seems like the cube falls apart really easy and makes my tank really messy.

what is the best way to use the cubes?


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

I just threw it in....easy on me....it will thaw out...eventually

if your p's go for them...then it will be gone soon..

Unfortunatly, mine did not touch it... =( hope you have better luck


----------



## awfraser (May 13, 2006)

YOU NEED BEEFHEART ALSO GET A VARIETY OF DIFFERNT STUFF WHITE MEAT AS WELL CAN BE GOOD.


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

always thaw frozen foods first (in cold water)

if the bloodworms make a mess in your tank, then don't use this stuff (reason why I never liked it)

there's plenty of foods that are much better to feed like: fish (whole or fillets), krill, shrimp, mussels, squid;
you can also feed insects and worms once in a while (earthworms, mealworms, grasshoppers, crickets,etc.)
I wouldn't use any mammal meat (like beef or beefheart), nor poultry, this is not well digested especially not by baby and juvenile piranhas


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

thaw it out in a cup of tank water then throw it in the tank. use a gravel vac to pick up what is not eaten, you don't want to leave that crap in their.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

boontje said:


> always thaw frozen foods first (in cold water)
> 
> if the bloodworms make a mess in your tank, then don't use this stuff (reason why I never liked it)
> 
> ...


----------

